# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ازاد جایی قبول شم حتما باید برم ؟ نرم محروم میشم؟

## ali.rhm97

لطفا یکی که مطمئنه بگه

----------


## tabrizcity

سوال بنده هم هست

----------


## gezero

آقا توی دفترچه به صراحت نوشته فقط دوره روزانه محرومیت ایجاد میکنه.
حالا یه روز در میون تاپیک بزنین پردیس محروم میکنه؟
آزاد محروم میکنه؟
شبانه محروم میکنه؟

----------


## Maryam20

*نهههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه
محرومیت نداره*

----------


## dorsa20

خیر
اگه ازاد قبول شید و نرید مانعی نیست برا دوباره کنکور دادن
اما اگ سراسری قبول شید و نرید محرومید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## kemoonly

سلام 
محرومیت فقط برای دوره روزانه هست . ازاد . پریس . مازاد . غیراتفاعی پیام نور قبول شدی نرو هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد . روزانه از کنکور سال بعدت محروم میکنه . و یکی از سهمیه های پذیرش دوره روزانه از دستت میره . هر نفر تو کنکور فقط میتونه دو بار تو عمرش دوره روزانه قبول شه . البته تو کنکور سراسری . بیشتر از دو نوبت  باید شهریه پرداخت کنی .

----------


## اردیبهشتی

> سلام 
> محرومیت فقط برای دوره روزانه هست . ازاد . پریس . مازاد . غیراتفاعی پیام نور قبول شدی نرو هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد . روزانه از کنکور سال بعدت محروم میکنه . و یکی از سهمیه های پذیرش دوره روزانه از دستت میره . هر نفر تو کنکور فقط میتونه دو بار تو عمرش دوره روزانه قبول شه . البته تو کنکور سراسری . بیشتر از دو نوبت  باید شهریه پرداخت کنی .


مگه برای دفعه دوم روزانه نباید شهریه پرداخت کرد؟
شما نوشتین بیشتر از دوبار
دوستم قبلا روزانه بوده میخواد دوباره شرکت کنه
نگرانیمون راجع به همین شهریه‌س


Sent from my iPad Air2 using Tapatalk

----------


## kemoonly

> مگه برای دفعه دوم روزانه نباید شهریه پرداخت کرد؟
> شما نوشتین بیشتر از دوبار
> دوستم قبلا روزانه بوده میخواد دوباره شرکت کنه
> نگرانیمون راجع به همین شهریه‌س
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air2 using Tapatalk


سلام 
هر نفر تو کنکور سراسری حق دوبار ثبت نام در دوره های روزانه در تمامی مقاطع اعم از کاردانی کارشناسی و دکتری عمومی داره . حالا اگه کسی یکی از سهمیه هاش این بوده که مثلا کنکور امسال رشته ایی قبول بشه که مقطعش کاردانی روزانه هست . اگه بخاد دوباره کنکور بده میتونه بعدا میتونه یکبار کنکور بده اما دیگه نمیتونه باز کاردانی روزانه انتخاب رشته کنه باید مقطع بالاتر ینی کارشناسی یا دکتری عمومی بزنه . اگه کارشناسی قبول شده باشه فقط دکتری عوی حق انتخاب رشته داره . ینی فقط مقطع بالاتر. و فقط همه اینا واسه  روزانه ملاکه . کاردانی دوساله مدت تحصیل . کارشناسی چهار  سال . دکتری عمومی چهار سال به بالا .  حالا اگه تو کنکور سراسری یکبار قبول شدی  کاردانی . باز بع د چند سال کنکور دادی مثلا پزشکی ائردی دیگه حق ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری دوره روزانه رو نداری

----------

